# What does Rogers consider data usage?



## j.arvis (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

New to the thread but was hoping to see if anyone could help clarify.
I bought the iphone 3G three weeks ago without the data plan.
I called in and asked Rogers to block all incoming/outgoing data trying to play it safe so I wouldn't get be charged for any data uses for no reason.
Just got my last month bill and they charged me about 6$ for "data usage".
I called in to ask how I had these charges even if my data network is blocked.
After talking to several representatives from the billing department and the Iphone technical service this is what I've been informed:
1. Even when you block the data network on your line the phone can still use data without knowledge.
2. Apple updates to the phone are done in the background and not controlled by Rogers. You will be charged at your expense for the updates.
3. (This one makes no sense to me and would love if someone could help explain).
When connected to WIFI, when using an application like "Maps" you will turn on the GPS and you are still using the data network. Using the "Maps" application on wifi does not mean you are strictly using the internet service through the wireless network available. 

I've given up on getting my 6$ back from Rogers since as customers we just seem to take it up the ass every time. But I just want to know if anyone can help clarify all this. I don't think the people at Rogers know what they are talking about.

Thanks,
Jarvis


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I would tend to think that GPS can only use phone data, not wifi. It needs to know where you are and data would be sent back and forth to determine your position. It could be possible that the maps downloaded would come via wifi (but I am not cinvinced it would) but positional data would be through phone data.


----------



## coolcanada (Aug 14, 2008)

GPS communicates directly with the GPS satellites and cell towers (during the assisted phase), and these do not use phone data.

The Maps application uses Google maps and it downloads the map images as you pan and move the map. This requires data transfer.

You can only use one type of data transfer method. If an app requires connection to the internet, it first checks if Wifi is available. If it's not available, it checks 3G. If 3G is not available, it then selects EDGE as the last resort. There is no known method to disable EDGE.

Jarvis, can you remember which programs you've used that might have triggered some data transfer?


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Finding your location does not require DATA. Only the actual obtaining of the maps requires data or wifi.


----------



## j.arvis (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks for all the quick reply.
so when I look up an address using the Maps application even when connected to WIFI, I'm actually using the GPS which uses the data network?
and if this so, the GPS will still use the data network even though I've asked Rogers to block it?
I can't really think of any specific application that would have triggered data without my knowing. 
When I try to open any app that requires data (ie. Safari, Mail, Weather, etc.) I'll get a message telling me it was not able to connect to any networks (unless on WIFI of course).


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that using the GPS does NOT use data in and of itself, loading maps WILL use data. 
HOWEVER, since you have called Rogers and asked them to block ALL data in and out of your phone, there is no reason you should have a charge. It should be blocked, period.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Seems I've been corrected...I knew it would happen one day.  Perhaps you have installed apps that are communicating with somethin somewhere? Then again, with data blocked it really shouldn't matter...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If you asked that all data be blocked and some got through, then it sounds like someone at Rogers is not doing their job. No data means no data. They should eat the charges for not blocking data as instructed.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I've never heard of Apple sending updates wirelessly to the iPhone in the background and this statement is what I believe to be complete B***S***.


----------



## coolcanada (Aug 14, 2008)

kloan said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I've never heard of Apple sending updates wirelessly to the iPhone in the background and this statement is what I believe to be complete B***S***.


I think the rep just used his/her own words to describe the push capabilities, because yes there is no such thing.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Could u have sent or received email?


----------



## kostyaf (Jul 24, 2008)

I have data blocked on my iPhone and I can still use GPS even without WiFi.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

You can use MAPS even without WiFi? If so, then you ARE using data. If, however, the map stays blank but manages to pinpoint your location, then it is working correctly. 
GPS should be functioning but no data should be going in or out.


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

if you have a jailbroken phone, you can install "bossprefs". This is an advanced config utility. You can turn off 3G and EDGE independently. I think this is what you want.


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

i think GPS uses its own receiver, and GPS is always passive in that it only receives positional data, it doesn't ever transmit data back to satillites (i'm pretty sure this is how GPS works in general)

on another note, i too have ordered the iphone sans data, with the iphone bundle that gives me visual voicemail, however i understand that VVM requires the data channel to be open? but not using it? if i disabled the data channel, can i still just get regular voicemail?


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

kostyaf said:


> I have data blocked on my iPhone and I can still use GPS even without WiFi.


What's does the top status bar show EDEGE or 3G icon?


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

kloan said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I've never heard of Apple sending updates wirelessly to the iPhone in the background and this statement is what I believe to be complete B***S***.


Software updates would be via iTunes, I assure, so I agree with the BS call.


----------

